# Random Crazy Pics.....



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

Heres a few.....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Dec 24, 2004)

Heh, I've seen that Brasil v. Turkey one before, and it's true!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 24, 2004)

A few more....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 24, 2004)

hehe love them pics.................


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 24, 2004)

That's classic stuff! Funny as hell!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 25, 2004)

Les, please give a keyboard warning next time! I spit my beverage and damn near lost another keyboard. It was a good laugh though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 25, 2004)

Evan, my mission was successful then.... Distinguished Flying Cross 4 me WHOOPIE!!!!!!!


----------



## evangilder (Dec 26, 2004)

Yep, add a half keyboard to your kills! I say half because it's not dead yet.


----------



## plan_D (Dec 26, 2004)

All brilliant! Great stuff...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 28, 2004)

On the last pic of the VW, you can see a red Fiesta XR2 that slightly resembles mine...nice 

Oh and the pics were hilarious


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

A Bunch more....


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

great pics


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

That first one almost made me hurl!
Good pics though. Me and a friend of mine made "snowmen" like that once, and my mother almost shit her pants!
Dad stayed mad for about 3 seconds, and then laughed his ass off!


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

Hey lesofprimus lets see the 1st_place


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

I dont think I can post that one...... 

Well....... It is snow after all aint it?????


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

shit i just fell of my chair     

where do you get all these ?????


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

I been collecting these shots since I owned a computer..... I got a crapload of em.....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 31, 2004)

ROFLMAO


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 31, 2004)

Ah, snow porn!


----------



## Yeomanz (Dec 31, 2004)

any more places ?????????


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

No just 1,2 and 3.....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 31, 2004)

More Pics.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 1, 2005)

hehe love them, but the ones on the other page don't show  i want snow porn too ......................


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 1, 2005)

I'll remember that snow born forever


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2005)

Lanc, i just checked and all the pics are there, including the snow porn......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2005)

les did you get a strike, or did you drop the ball on your foot?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 1, 2005)

If u read the note at the bottom of the pic, I just rolled 4 strikes in a row......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 1, 2005)

Oh yeah.  I've gotta learn to actually read those descriptions.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 1, 2005)

I got 4 in a row once...Still lost the game but hey


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2005)

Few more.....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Here are a few that I have on my 'puter.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

The 'Big Cup' pic is something of a classic! I even used it as my avatar on another forum for a while!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Yeah, that one has been circulating for a while. I had it posted on a wall in my office at my last job. Sometimes it was easy to just point to it and say "Read and heed". hehe


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

so what do you call baby rabbitchickens ??????

Chabbits ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 2, 2005)

hehe i love that big cup one...........


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Found a few more on my drive...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

There must be an interesting story behind that last one!


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Yes, I only heard a piece of it, basically mid-shift combined with bored airfield cops. They were always getting into some kind of trouble. Not a whole lot to do at that time of night. 

"Gee, Willy, do you think I can make it underneath there..."


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Found a few more on my drive...




it seems you've come across the same site as me


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 2, 2005)

Are you the owner of this vehicle sir?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

I have actually collected these over the years, Y. But I am sure most of those have circulated the web and since they are mostly aviation related...well, you know.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Forgot about this gem, the Burt Rutan inspired B-17. 8)


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 2, 2005)

whats that , the B-17 flameing heavy fighter


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 2, 2005)

Fascinating idea.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 2, 2005)

Hmmm ... Maybe the LOOOOOOOONG EZ.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 2, 2005)

Good Ones......


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

I wonder what that shop cells


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 3, 2005)

I can't help feeling a bit bad laughing at that Palestinian lad though. I would guess being arrested by an front line Israeli infantry unit is no joke.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

I can't say I blame the kid for pissing his pants. I don't think they're about to give him a lollipop, if you get my drift.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 3, 2005)

From everything I've heard - nope.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

In regard to the Run over deer; did you guys know theres a law that if you run a deer over you're not allowed to take it home and eat it? You have to leave it, the next person on the road is allowed it though...


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, applies to all game.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

We have a similar law here. Stupid, if you ask me.


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 3, 2005)

I have some.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

Those are great, Pips! I almost didn't get past the Fruit Fuck er 2000!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 3, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> Those are great, Pips! I almost didn't get past the Fruit f**k er 2000!



   I couldn't stop laughing at that one the first time I saw it. 


And I had to keep quiet, it was 5:30 AM in the summer. *All nighter!*


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

without looking i could tell it was by someone different due to the content


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 3, 2005)

I don't get it.  

And I still can't hear properly. Blah. I hate being sick.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

The N00b one is genious, I love that one!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

Now that one almost made me puke!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

I know, its sick  But a perfect warning to any aspiring offenders, nonetheless


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr , and i had a biscuit in my mouth and now its al over the keyboard


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

Aha, its having the deisred effect


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

take it off , its gross


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 3, 2005)

I made the n00b one a while ago. Out of pure boredom. XD


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

Ill wait until some other members have had a gaup


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Jan 3, 2005)

O_O  That picture was so funny.   XD


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 3, 2005)

My girlfriends dad sent it to me. Why, I do not know!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

A hint maybe?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2005)

One word...EWWWWWWW!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeomanz said:


> errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr , and i had a biscuit in my mouth and now its al over the keyboard



Good thing you weren't eating trifle wasn't it?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 3, 2005)

nah thats to good to spit out 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2005)

Here:


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 3, 2005)

Jesus, Mary and Joseph! - that's funny!      !!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2005)

Here is some more:


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2005)

Here is one I had forgotten about. YIKES!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 3, 2005)

Gnomey, those are great!  
evan, that one's just scary!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 3, 2005)

I've heard that's not a problem for the plane though - is it?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 3, 2005)

I seem to remember that the plane landed safely and no one was hurt, but I sure wouldn't have wanted to be in it. I wonder if the passengers got off the plane with afros!  It is indeed one scary looking site. Talk about a great picture to catch though.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 4, 2005)

Great pics Gnomey


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2005)

More...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2005)

Sign ME up for that study! "Rigorous" fellatio! WOO HOO!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2005)

Lol Les those r hilarious


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 4, 2005)

I *knew* those UTO grads were fuck ing fags!  
That proves it!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2005)

LMFAO.......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 4, 2005)

Never thought of it THAT way, NS. EW!  

Thanks for bursting my bubble!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 4, 2005)

I know a few personally. They're creepy!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 4, 2005)

Creepy as in your Mugshot Creepy, or as in Micheal Jackson in the Dark Creepy?????


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2005)

They spotted Michael Jackson in the local Walmart the other day. I think it's because they were advertising "Boys pants, half off". LOL


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


>




I don't get it...?


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 5, 2005)

We'll tell you when you're older........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Creepy as in your Mugshot Creepy, or as in Micheal Jackson in the Dark Creepy?????



Michael Jackson in the dark creepy. Obviously! 8)


----------



## evangilder (Jan 5, 2005)

Michael Jackson is creepy in the light as well!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 5, 2005)

How very true! Yuck!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 5, 2005)

That was some funny banter.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2005)

Another Go.....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2005)

I love that shot with the sun! That is a cool photo!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2005)

Ty... A buddy took it for me.... I have a couple similar shots like that one in my many boxes of photos lol......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 6, 2005)

My wife and I are into photography and every now and again, I see a picture that catches my eye and makes me say WOW!. So, now you can say you have a shot that made Evan saw WOW. It doesn't happen often.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2005)

Very Cool....


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 7, 2005)

nice pics les


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

> Sure was, no-one beat me off the lights when I was driving that beast...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

ok..


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 7, 2005)

I thought "The Intimidator" suffered a heart attack whilst racing and not a crash?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

No, blunt force trauma....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Damn, it's a good thing that deer hit the passenger side. That would surely have killed the driver. I had a friend in high school get killed that way. Buck horns went right into his chest, punctured his heart and lungs. Coroner said it was quick and he probably didn't feel it. What a way to go though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

Bad Mojo there.... I have some pictures that I cant figure out WHAT ANIMAL it was before getting hit.... I cant verify any pieces??????

Any guesses????


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Obviously some kind of herbivore. The bottom image looks like a stomach and the green is field grass or alfalfa. I am guessing maybe a cow judging by the amount of stomach contents. Sorry if this sounds gross to everyone else, I had a secondary duty as a medic in the AF, so this doesn't bother me.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

But look at the first pic and the damage to the car.... At that high speed, if it was a cow, the damage would have been SEVERE.......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 7, 2005)

Depends on the angle of the hit. If hit toward the back part, it could have glanced the side of the car. The strange thing is that the ejected contents are all over the headliner, yet there is no roof or windshield damage. I do have a theory though. There is a dent in the door of the car. Could it be that a cow was hit by another car going in the opposite direction and threw part of it into the car in the picture? I only theorize that because of the dent in the door and the amount of stuff inside. Also look closely, that side window isn't down, it is shattered.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2005)

I noticed also that there is a very limited amount of blood inside the car.... You hypothesis makes sense, although, if a flying piece of an impacted cow was to hit this car, there would surely be splattered blood/and or parts.....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Okay, I'm going to get graphic here, so squeamish people should move beyond this post. You have been warned...

It looks like a direct hit of flying entrails. The stomach piece is on the passenger side, the handle and the seat are from the passenger side, no question. Look at the rear passenger side window in the sixth shot down, more pieces, possibly intestine, but could be a stomach connector. Cows have multiple stomachs. Shot 5 has some hanging flesh and blood splatter on the window frame. Notice also that mixed in with the green semi-digested stuff, there is blades of grass. 

Keep in mind that if the cow was hit by another vehicle, most of the blood would be on the other car (or truck), and the parts that hit this car have most likely already separated from the animal in a pink mist. I am guessing that the part that was still semi-intact with fur still on it hit the lower part and the les intact parts hit the window, shattering it and filling the car with the junk.

That's my take on it anyway. I used to work with a PI while I was in high school, so I rely on some of the investigative techniques from then. It may be a smaller animal, say a goat, but nothing smaller than a goat. Way too much semi-digested stuff to be smaller.

Okay now, anyone for guacamole?  Hey, were'd everyone go??? hehe


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

LMFAO with the Guac......

I was thinking it was a goat that jumped up just before impact... That was my take on it.... Yours is definatly viable......


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Definitely a grazing herbivore. Either way, it's one hell of a mess. I'd call that a total because that smell will never come out, even with a gallon of Febreze!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Remember that Seinfeld Episode????


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Yep, if you are talking about the BO in the car.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Hehe, Yup........


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

is it wrong that i find this the funniest pic on the page.............


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Nothing wrong with that, Lanc. I thought it was funny as well. ALthough the back of the bus and the family with the big hair was funny as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Looks like a Trabant to me, they were made of a paper mashae compostie. Its probably not frozen, just soggy  Damn Eastern bloc motor industry...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

I thought the hair one was hilarious...... Funny thing is, I knew people like this back in the day on Long Island......


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

More....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

That last ones pretty good 

I dont get the top one though...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Schmuck is a slang term over here.... It means more or less "Moron", "Idiot"........


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

Although Putz is popular too.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

"Dumb fuck" will get you by, too.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

What about Nobcheese?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

British words like that are forbidden in Ye Ol USA......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

Yeah, they sound a bit gay.  Over here, that is.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmmmmm... fair um...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

DAMN........... NonSkim Just opened a big can on ur ass CC....

A big can of:::::::::::


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

I think it's to do with the accents. Doesn't quite sound the same to hear some guy from the prairies or New York or something say "Bollocks mate, I dropped me fag!". 


I didn't really mean any offence.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

Honest fellas, I didn't mean to insult anyone.  
"Gay" was the wrong choice of words. "Wrong" would be more like it. It just sounds wrong, over here.


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

Definitely looses something in translation!  Come to think of it, anyone over 18 anywhere in the world, using terms like 'nob-cheese' as an insult would look pretty gay.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

LMFAO..... I got a hockey game tonight..... I'll use the "NobCheese" line out and see what comes out of it.....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

You'll either get a strange look or a set of dropped gloves. Either way, I am sure it will be entertaining.

BTW, Schmuck and Putz are actually Yiddish words.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 8, 2005)

Be sure to post pics of the fight!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

I was going to put that in there, but didnt think anyone would know what Yiddish was.....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 8, 2005)

Oy Gevalt! You are right though, to some, Yiddish is unknown.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> LMFAO..... I got a hockey game tonight..... I'll use the "NobCheese" line out and see what comes out of it.....



Nobcheese is a gay word, I never use it, it was kinda tongue-in-cheek up there...

All the little shits who think theyre "hard" at school but are barely 5ft tall use it as a supposed insult...I hate small people who think theyre tough cos I know I could just pick em up and bin em


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

I feel the same way CC..... I love playing against these little guys with atitude problems.... Its more akin to duck hunting.. Just pick off the ones u want....

There is a downside to said "hunting"... The cheap shots that follow sometimes, as a previous picture will testify....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Im not sure if im understanding this right but youre on bout a "shot below the belt" am I right?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 8, 2005)

but that could also be percieved as being gay...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

> Im not sure if im understanding this right but youre on bout a "shot below the belt" am I right?


A cheap shot in Hockey is a sucker punch, a spearing, or some stick work..... The pic below is when some dude smacked me in the face with his stick.....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Do you photograph all your hockey incidents?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> > Im not sure if im understanding this right but youre on bout a "shot below the belt" am I right?
> 
> 
> A cheap shot in Hockey is a sucker punch, a spearing, or some stick work..... The pic below is when some dude smacked me in the face with his stick.....



if hs were here hed turn it into a funny joke


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

About 'stick work' you mean? Red rag to a bull.


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

u coming on Ts m8 ? 

and yes thats what hs would have said


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 8, 2005)

Tell you what, how 'bout a blastie as well?


----------



## Yeomanz (Jan 8, 2005)

hmmmm dont know , maybe


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

No i do not photograph all of em.. My wife happened to snap that pic....

I have 4 missing teeth as well BTW......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 8, 2005)

Well on the plus side thats less weight for you to lug around...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 8, 2005)

Nah cause the bridge i have stuffed in there weighs more than the original teeth....


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 9, 2005)

Ah...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 9, 2005)

more...


----------



## evangilder (Jan 10, 2005)

Good ones!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 10, 2005)

Yup, very good! 8)


----------



## rebel8303 (Jan 11, 2005)

Guys a got tons of those on my hdd but I'll post them later... I just don't have enough time now...


----------



## MichaelHenley (Jan 13, 2005)

The Picture of the F-16 ejecting Was taken over here at an airshow, I've heard.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 14, 2005)

Yup, there is video of it on the web taken inside the cockpit and one taken from the crowd. I think I have both of them on my drive.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

And now for something completely different.....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

What is that first one of the side of? It's excellent, the meaning. 
I think those 'guns' are Paladin SPGs, but I may be wrong. And is that the USS Iowa...I know it's an Iowa class.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2005)

Yeah! Gunplay with LARGE calibers!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

That AC-130 is sweet. America lost a Paladin in the Iraq war when a shell got jammed, and exploded in the barrel. Everyone was okay, but the barrel was screwed.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2005)

That is definitely a BAD thing. Amazing no one was killed.


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

I know. I'm amazed no one was killed, I think the loader got injured but that's it. Even the best piece of equipment can go wrong, that proves it. Those Paladins are sweet though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

No doubt... The first pic is from the side of the Island Structure of the USS George Washington, if Im not mistaken....


That is the Missouri, not the Iowa.....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

Well...that first one is a brilliant pic...

And if the Missouri isn't an Iowa class ship, then it proves I don't know my ships.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

LOL sorry dude, shoulda been clearer.. The Missouri IS an Iowa Class BB.......


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

Okay. <phew> At least I have some knowledge on them. Those Iowa class served for a long time, but the USS Iowa did not sink the Tirpitz in the Atlantic...as some documentary on WWII warships tried to tell me.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2005)

Missouri is now a museum piece in Pearl Harbour. There's another one in Norfolk too, but I forget which one. New Jersey maybe?
I saw it last November when I was there. Impressed the hell outta me!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

Is it Missouri that's in Pearl Harbour? I didn't know that, I knew there was a memorial that was a Iowa Class BB..I just didn't know which one.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

The memorial in Pearl is that of the USS Arizona, and it is sitting at the bottom of the harbor, along with the dead seamen that went down with her....

The Missouri is a display...... The USS Alabama is pierside in Mobile Bay.....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

They recovered 6 of the 'destroyed' ships on 7th Dec. 1941, and repaired and modernised them...sent them back out to battle...haha, the japs thought they'd got them..and three years later they were smashing jap troop and supply convoys...EAT THAT!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Beautiful thing wasnt it????


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

Certainly was, and proved much cheaper. Whooping ass for half the price.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Kinda like what we shoulda done with the remains of the World Trade Center...... 

Drop all that crap down on top of those Bastards when they were hidin out in Tora Bora... Bury those fuckers in their caves under tons of reinforced steel.....

Poetic Justice.....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

That sounds like a good idea..unfortunate the idea wasn't brought up earlier.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Yup.....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

Still, America dropped lots of bombs...and lead fire...that did the trick.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Yea but we missed Osama.....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

True...working night and day for that though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Sooner or later, his ass is camel glue......


----------



## Erich (Jan 15, 2005)

give it time friends. I've got buddies over in Syria right now and Iran checking the stats........whoop ass is a comin


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2005)

Hehe..... I think Id rather see him get smoked in a cave or a Maverick into the side of his sedan than see him get caught and go into the court system.....

That could get ugly...... Either way, he becomes a martyr.... Better off saving the US the millions of dollars extra to bring him to justice and convict him.....

Whats the going rate for a couple of 5.56mm rounds????


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2005)

I wouldn't know. I think we rent them from you guys!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2005)

One 7.62mm round through his tiny head would do the world a great justice


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 16, 2005)

But who'd clean up the mess?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 16, 2005)

As they said in Full Metal Jacket "Leave him for the mother-lovin' rats" Better for him to have an "accident", you know, like falling on a knife...50 times, or something like that. I would not lose any sleep if that man died a most heinous death.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2005)

> But who'd clean up the mess?


We'll let the newly appointed Afghany Government Officials clean it up.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 23, 2005)

Some random stuff.









What we've always suspected.

























Hey, wait a minute!
















Canadian medium-range artillery.





Sweet Jesus!!!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 24, 2005)

That Jew star (St. Davids?) with the Swastika is the best. I did a better one with the Swastika hooks coming off the end of the star, for comical reasons.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

Post that one too then!  Good pics btw NS


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a few other "swastika-ized" flags, but I don't think I'll post them.  
There's even a much better Canadian one, somewhere.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 24, 2005)

If you wont post them then send them to me! Id love a good laugh


----------



## rebel8303 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd love to post guys but it;s examination period here and there's a lot of study going on!!!

Take these for now:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 25, 2005)

Tut tut, skiving our education time are we 

Not that I do 

Those pics are cool BTW


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 25, 2005)

The fortune cookie pic is cool!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 26, 2005)

Look how smart these people are...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Les! We need you for some WUP ASS again! Take names, while you're at it!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 26, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Look how smart these people are...



Hmm, some more Laibach over here please! 

Just reading that "Not in my name" slogan sets my teeth on edge.

I'm always reminded of Jack Nicolsons speech in 'A Few Good Men' with things like that...

_...And my existence, while grotesque and incomprehensible to you, saves lives. You don't want the truth because, deep down in places you don't talk about at parties, you want me on that wall, you need me on that wall. We use words like honor, code, loyalty. We use these words as the backbone of a life spent defending something. You use them as a punchline. I have neither the time nor the inclination to explain myself to a man who rises and sleeps under the blanket of the very freedom that I provide and then questions the manner in which I provide it. I would rather you just said "thank you" and went on your way. Otherwise I suggest you pick up a weapon and stand at post. Either way, I don't give a damn what you think you are entitled to._


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 26, 2005)

Nonskimmer said:


> for some WUP ASS








I FOUND IT!!!



(If you remember, I mentioned it a while ago)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

Refresh my memory. Is it a soft drink?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jan 26, 2005)

I see you Canadians aren't too thorough with eye exams...



(Enlarged, which decreased quality)


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 26, 2005)

No my eyes are fine, it's the attention span that needs work.  

Thanks.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2005)

As I get older, I find it isn't the memory that is the problem, it's the memory _access_ that is the problem!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 27, 2005)

This is so cool.....


----------



## plan_D (Jan 27, 2005)

I've seen them before. They're freakin' sweet...it's amazing what some people can do.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 27, 2005)

That sidewalk art is amazing. The 3D look is very realistic .I have seen it before but it still amazes me!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 27, 2005)

Dude those pics are class...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 27, 2005)

Wow, that _is_ cool! Amazing!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2005)

gf


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 30, 2005)

I was enjoying these...right up until Jabba the Hutt, in the pink sun dress!
Holy shit!!


----------



## Medvedya (Jan 30, 2005)

Not good. Not good at all. Is that a hernia, or is she trying to smuggle in an illegal immigrant?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 30, 2005)

Whatever it is she should get it cut off.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

My god!!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 2, 2005)

Under the circumstances, thats probably the best way to describe that picture.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

cheap shot...........


----------



## Yeomanz (Feb 2, 2005)

ew gross


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> Under the circumstances, thats probably the best way to describe that picture.....



LMAO


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2005)

Step 1. Tie balloons to car. 

Step 2. Drive like a bat out of.... 

Step 3. Watch people freak


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Thats _*TOO*_ funny


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 4, 2005)

That is way cool!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Thats something I have to do one day


----------



## Erich (Feb 4, 2005)

more WW 2 related..........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 4, 2005)

I wonder why he wore that damn thing, anyway. To look cool?


----------



## evangilder (Feb 4, 2005)

I guess he wanted to _look_ like a dickhead!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Nice one Erich


----------



## Erich (Feb 5, 2005)

dang..................


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2005)

There _has_ to be a story with that shot, Erich!


----------



## Erich (Feb 5, 2005)

u sure would think so. like that spot light or whatever it is on the back of the rig.

here something more appropriate to our times after those insane freezing rain storms.....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 5, 2005)

That just looks WAY too cold!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 5, 2005)

I guess they'll be skating to work!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, MGF's never were very hot cars


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 5, 2005)

THAT was a lame joke.....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 5, 2005)

i thought it was pretty good actually


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)

It wasnt a joke, it was the truth...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's another ironic one...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 5, 2005)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 6, 2005)

i posted a larger one of that in the album, it was the first pic i ever posted, an here i am now, 11 pics later.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

The first pic I posted was a Swordfish painting, and here I am, 114 pics later...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 6, 2005)

Here's the first one I posted, and here I am, 29 pictures later...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow, strange first pic to post


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 6, 2005)

Indeedaroony!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 6, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2005)

Another batch...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 18, 2005)

Ahh, my tree was bigger than that! 
Btw, for those who've never tried it, Molsen Canadian is basically Canada's answer to Budweiser. It's piss!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Hehe good ones 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

loving the snowed in one...........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

That was almost me, about a month ago.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)

what?? a block of snow??


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

When I got up that morning, it was about a third of the way up the front door and the basement door was completely blocked.
I spent the day digging out. It was fun.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Its at times like that you wish you joined the regiment that are equipped with flamethrowers...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

Nah, dynamite!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 19, 2005)

Or slave workers


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 19, 2005)

That would be me, then.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 19, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

Umm...is there something I should know about?


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 22, 2005)

I hope that he can learn , at list a little the canadian way.

Well, this is kind of crazy but also very folklorical image. This is we could call "Happy Meal"


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm feeling hungry all of a sudden


----------



## Medvedya (Feb 22, 2005)

Quite the barbecue isn't it?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

Ha! Good pic!  



CharlesBronson said:


> I hope that he can learn , at list a little the canadian way.


As in "pretty easy going" or as in "with our heads buried firmly up our asses concerning global affairs"?  

Sorry. Mini-rant.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 22, 2005)

"mini-rant"  Hmm... I like that!

Looked like a serious BBQ, although with all that purple, it looks like it's at Prince's (Or whatever he's called these days) house!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 23, 2005)

Aahhh...the marvelous wilderness of the Pampas....¡¡


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 23, 2005)

as much as i want to make a comment that that pic should be in the lovely ladies thread, i just can't bring myself to do it.............


----------



## Crazy (Feb 23, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> as much as i want to make a comment that that pic should be in the lovely ladies thread, i just can't bring myself to do it.............



I'll do that...

That pic should be in the lovely ladies thread, m8


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 27, 2005)

Home, sweet home.

BF-109F in Russland.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 27, 2005)

"They'll never spot us in here!"


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2005)

that's like the worlds worst attempt to hide a plane surely............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 27, 2005)

It was probably meant as a shelter for maintenance crews, to protect them and the engine from the elements as they worked on it.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 27, 2005)

i should bloody hope so, look at it..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

Either that or its a long range luxury transport version...


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 27, 2005)

It's a 109 trying to be a hermit crab!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 27, 2005)

I might stick that pic in the Caption Comp. thread...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 3, 2005)

VDM bed... 

Actually is an BF-109G-6


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 3, 2005)

The next episode of Happy Tree Friends?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 3, 2005)

Now, how comfortable would that be? 
Be careful not to roll over!


----------



## Erich (Mar 3, 2005)

question on the 109G-6 pic. Are those nf exhaust shields in place ?

E


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 4, 2005)

Nice pic


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 4, 2005)

The flash dampers seems too little to be efective for night operations, in my opinion.


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2005)

it's fine pic of a G-6 from JG 300 with exhaust shields


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 5, 2005)

Flags of modern Finnish Air Force....no comments


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 5, 2005)

But in the case of the Finnish Air Force, the swastika wasn't intended as a symbol of Nazism. It originated as the good luck symbol of the Swedish count Eric Von Rosen, who served Finland at some point during their fight for independence from Russia decades earlier. It had been in use by the Finns since 1918.

However, given the modern connotations associated with that symbol, God knows why they'd continue to use it. If in fact they do.


----------



## CharlesBronson (Mar 6, 2005)

Who is flying this thing.....?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 6, 2005)

No-one, the pilot is in the cockpit another few hundred feet below


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

Holy crap!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Just look how powerful those 88 shells were!


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 6, 2005)

That _couldn't_ have got back surely! It must have been trimmed for straight and level flight before hand.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

I doubt there's anybody in it, it'd have been trimmed for straight and level so anybody left in the main piece would have jumped. Unless of course they couldn't see what had happened


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 6, 2005)

On a completely unrelated note:


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 6, 2005)

Who ate all the pies?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh my god


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Just follow the sequence of pics.
You'd think they'd get the hint, wouldn't you?


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 7, 2005)

Ha ha ha!  And it was a very Chavy looking car!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 7, 2005)

Real.






Fake. (The last frame only)


Sorry to ruin anyone's fun.


Neeeeeext.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 7, 2005)

Nah, I'll take your word for it. I don't feel like reading through that mess. 
It's the laziness, you see.


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 8, 2005)

Hehe


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 8, 2005)

MOre...


----------



## evangilder (Mar 8, 2005)

That first one is a riot!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 8, 2005)

And probably true.


----------



## Medvedya (Mar 8, 2005)

Nuff said.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's the original "Soldier and Kids" image.


That Jacko one isn't actually a photoshop, it's the same image, but customized here (yes, I am aware of the message) while it was still available...


Hell, I've done the customize thing myself!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

These pics came to me via various e-mail from friends and family, so I have no idea what the original sources are.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 13, 2005)

The first one is so true!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 13, 2005)

The 4th one is heaven!!!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 13, 2005)

I think the fifth one may be Hell, for a lot of people!


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 13, 2005)

Sorry, I meant the 5th one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 14, 2005)

hehe great pics............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 16, 2005)

A few more my dear ol' sis sent me.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 17, 2005)

hehe............


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 20, 2005)

Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 21, 2005)

Some interesting images here. Flag related stuff mostly, but some of them are kinda cool.  

http://www.worth1000.com/cache/contest/contestcache.asp?contest_id=3084


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 22, 2005)

that "elvis" is just wrong...........


----------



## evangilder (Mar 22, 2005)

I agree Lanc. That suit is so tight, he has a "mangina".


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Great site NS! 8)






Loving that one...


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2005)

Lol 

one more


----------



## cheddar cheese (Mar 22, 2005)

Ah thats good


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## Karbine (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome photos!!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2005)

Lol


----------



## mosquitoman (Mar 27, 2005)

Anybody seen this one?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 27, 2005)

Cool!


----------



## evangilder (Mar 28, 2005)

Isn't that at the beginning of the movie "Always"?


----------



## hellmaker (Mar 28, 2005)

Wow...cool clip man... ) Kinda made those guys piss on themselfes...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 28, 2005)

man that's cool...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 9, 2005)

Just got these in an email from a friend...most funny!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 10, 2005)

The funny thing about this one is that it's real!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

and doesn't show 

they're brilliant CC............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

I fixed it.


YEah theyre bloody great


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

especailly the weather station one..........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Yeah thats my favourite 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

and les would say rather fitting with our way of life...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Correction: YOUR way of life 


http://sjcrusaders.tripod.com/random/images/googlewmd.jpg


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

joke's on you the pic don't work............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

It does, read it...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

it just comes up with that crappy tripod thing...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Fine...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Still the crappy tripod thing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

yep...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 10, 2005)

Now?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok, there it is. Cute!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 10, 2005)

hehe that's good..........


----------



## CharlesBronson (Aug 12, 2005)

A very, very funny animated GIF.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2005)

Nice one CC


----------

